# Notifications



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

There’s glitch somewhere. 
I have notifications turned off, but I get email notification every time someone quotes a post. 
It’s coming through Tapatalk. And yes I have my settings to NoT send notifications. 
And it’s Just TAM. No other forums are doing it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If its Tapatalk, we unfortunately don't offer any support for that, as its a 3rd party app and nothing that we manage. However, you can disable emails for followed threads here, https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/watched/, and see if that fixes things.

-Mike


----------

